# Mathews Switchback???



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Call Jarrod at Vapor Trail*

Tell him exactly what your wanting and he will fix you up.

1-800-310-8110

The VTX string worked fine on mine.


----------



## GMM (Jun 19, 2004)

You cant go wrong with either one. They are both good strings.

GMM


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*blue thunder*

Just put a vapor trail on mine last night.


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

I have had both on my Switchback and prefer the Winner's Choice. The Vapor Trail seemed to have a lot more movement than the WC.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*winner choice*

I have a winner choice on mine now, but with only 200 shots a good pro shop can get mathews to replace that one for free!!! mine did and still have it for back up, but the barracuda seems to be much better than their other strings!!!


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

My string on my s/b is doing the same thing.....Mine has a GAS string on it also....I dont understand why these bows rub the cable like this...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm telling you guys....... My Winner's Choice string and cable now have about 2500 shots on them and no serving separation at all.........zero.....these strings are well worth the few extra bucks.
Get one, you wont be sorry.


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

I have also had problems with the cable serving on my Switchback. Here's a picture of my separated serving:










I've since replaced this cable, but it has returned to a similar state of separation. The cam seems to be mashing the contact side of the serving (notice how the diameter narrows slightly) and separating the side that doesn't contact the cam groove. I'm actually not too concerned about it right now. I've kept a close eye on the serving and there is still complete string coverage on the contact side. It hasn't changed a bit in the last 500 shots. I don't think it's unsafe to shoot it like that, even as crumby as it looks.


----------



## GMM (Jun 19, 2004)

That separation isnt bad. You are always going to have that unless you tie your own serving. Just make it tighter. Now that the cable is broke in you wont have separation any more. Most single cam bows do this, I wouldnt worry about it untill the serving was cut or really unraveled. Then take it to someone who makes strings and have them reserve it.

GMM


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

That's good to know. Although, it was served by a string maker far more qualified than I. I doubt I could do better. Surprisingly, the original cable didn't have this issue. It did, however have a larger diamter serving that didn't fit the cam grooves very well. Consequently the razor sharp edges on the cam grooves gradually shaved away at the stock serving, leading me to purchase an aftermarket string. It seems that I can't have the best of both worlds. No big deal, though. It should be just fine as it is. Aside from the cable serving issue, this bow has been a treat.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*My Switchback too!*

Mine is identical to picture above.


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

Mathews is aware of the separation issues and will replace your cable. The original cables where too large in diameter and the serving would rub off. I took my Switchback in for its pre season check up and my dealer told me Mathews had sent him a bunch of cables to replace the originals on the Switchbacks and he put a new one on. It is much smaller in diameter and doesnt seem to have any problems with rubbing. You may want to save some money and go this route I have had good luck with my Barracuda string and cable not stretching.


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys there is no separation issues with the Winners Choice strings and cables. 
I have over 2,000 shots on mine and zero separation. I will try to post a pic of mine when I get home this evening.


----------

